# Hello from the B.C. Kootenay's



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello all, I/m the owner of JGD Handyman & I'm new to this site and am looking forward to being a part of this forum. I've been doing snow removal(by hand/shovel) for the last 7 years, but last year I got a little john deere 110 with a 39" snow blower. This year I got a 1991 dodge dakota 4x4 with a snowbear plow. Heres a picture of it. Ive had it for 6 weeks now,used it for close to 10hrs now. It's Great for a light duty plow. If anyone has any advice for me as a new plow operater/bidder, let me know. Thanks http://www.jgdhandyman.ca


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to Plowsite :waving:


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

goodluck this winter


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I will need a bit of luck as I'm using this tiny beast for a few lots and removing the city plow piles from residential lots. I know enough not to over push this little setsup. I did replace the winch strap and add those"offroad lights" to the plow, I'm putting in a switch for those lights in the cab so I dont have to get out to plug em in. The winch strap did bust on me my 3rd time out(I bought an extra) gained a few accounts this year so, so far its going good.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome to plowsite, this place will help you out when you need it and they have a lots smart plowers on here
that have been there, good luck this year.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*Video of my plow truck*

Please check out my video I posted on youtube. I got some action shots of my new to me plow truck. There wasnt much to push,just enough to get out and make a bit of $. Sorry for the shakey camera work, 1 of my employee's took video & pics on my iPhone & he is clueless about tech or camera work.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*Dakota Plow action pictures*

Here is 3 pics of my Dodge dakota plowing about 6" (+/- 1"in some areas) I am very happy with it's performance. Happy holidays ALL !!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello all, I got a new truck!! woo hoo!! Why? Because I wrecked the dakota already. I thought I would do so beacause the truck itself has too much power for the little light frame it has. I bent the FRAME,lol it was just the very front where the horns/bumper attach, so I found I guy 500km away that was willing to trade my 1991 dakota (not inculding my plow) for this 1999 dodge ram Laramie1500 4x4 automatic,which is my company colour(bonus) plus $2000 what you guys think? I think it is a good trade. I will post more pics after I get my plow on it(mount kit hopefully arrives before the snow) 
She looks realy clean so logos should look great. I just got new winter tires put on it after I took these pics, tomarrow I start to install plow wires(fun:crying
I'm movin on up!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Are you putting the snow bear on that truck? If so, before you do, really think about where you want to take this plowing venture. If you are serious about it, even a little bit, you may want to think about upgrading the plow now. With the dakota, the plow was too much for the truck....well, now you have the opposite problem. A decent heavier duty plow can be had for not too much money and will go a lot further than the snowbear will. Not trying to put you down at all, just something to think about.

Good luck overall and welcome to the site!!!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I agree with you, but I already have my snow bear plow, I do have to reinvest in new mounts, but I just dont have any more $ right now. I hope by next year I can get a new plow(with power tilt) something like a snow dogg 7.5 I do have to remember this is only a 1500 not a big 3500 What would everyone recommend as a "good fitting" plow for this ram 1500 that will be reliable for many years with minamal maintenace. I would get a used plow if I could find 1 for cheap near me, but only ones I found close to hear they want $1500-$3000 for OLD plows that need work.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*clean & new tires*

Here is some pics of my truck all cleaned up & with my new tires.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Truck looks good, did you ever get a plow on it?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*Plow now on new Dodge*

I finaly got my plow on my new truck(took forever to get mounts) I missed the biggest storm so far this year(couldn't do a few places) I had to bust out my JD tractor to do some.
Anyway here is 2 pics of my new truck with my blade on. I'm getting new winch and wiring this week,as I melted(yes melted) the relay after I cracked/broke my winch. As well as logo's on side, and my stobes came and back up buddy should be here soon.I'll more post pics when I do some more work to my new dodge. Happy plowing all

 It's my birthday


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

looks very nice.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*New pics: door logo & stereo*

I'm excited! I just got my door logo's on and a new stereo deck. I can't wait till I can afford the rest of the lettering/logo's. I'm also planning a custom bed bar for my mini strobes. Also thanks OMRAN, anyway here is the pics


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks like you have a great start on your business. I've always heard the Kootenays get tons of snow. Is that in the valleys as well as the mountains?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

The mountains can get a ton of snow, so can the valley's. As far as where gets more, of course the high mountains get the most, but the thing is here in the east or west kootenay's the elevation changes are rapid city-city. example: the closest other city to me (20miles away) is 1000feet higher. So point is it can really vary. It all depends on which way the clouds come inbetween which valley. Usually east kootenay(where I am) get less snow then west kootenay. this year for example we had 16 events so far.(nov 16-jan16) We dont get 24" snows here often like the east coast,ours are 2"-12" events usually.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*My custom light bar*

I just got my custom made light bar/rack. I designed it, friend welded it. I painted it,(I'm going to repaint black in the summer) got it installed. I'm really happy with it(exactly how I wanted it) Here is a few pics of the rack. I also posted a video of my strobes in action at 



U


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Nice truck, I like the color too!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*New Plowing vidoe*

Here is a video of my Ram in action. There was about 3-4" enjoy!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*Crappy removal job*

Here is a before & after pic of a job I got a call to do. They just wanted it off the siding.It was 6'5" deep in some places. Took me 4 hrs to dig through the snow & ice. I'm sure it will be 1 heck of a mess when it melts.


----------



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

you could probly find a 7.5 foot fisher speed cast for around 500 bucks for that truck and you would have everything power angle, real lights, no wench for lifting it would be a much better setup other than that keep up the good work!!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Heck if you can find me a plow like that for that price within 100km of Cranbrook I would pay you. I'm looking trust me. I can only find plows that are $1400+ For my $ I think I got to use this for 1 more year then buy a brand new plow. I could really use a 6" wider plow as this is just wider then the truck.
This snow season is over for me, I learned alot plowing this year. I will be even better next year. Maybe I can find a great deal on a plow this summer. Everyone have a great spring & summer!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice truck. Not so crazy about the plow. But, as long as it works good for you that's all that matters. Does that 7' blade clear the tires?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

mercer_me;1267877 said:


> Nice truck. Not so crazy about the plow. But, as long as it works good for you that's all that matters. Does that 7' blade clear the tires?


 Ya the plow works good, it kept me,wife & kids from $ starving this winter. It's just wider then the wheels by 1" when its angled. 3-4" when straight.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks good!!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*My very first brand new truck!!*

Hello all, I hope you all have had a good summer! My summer was eventfull, but overall Great! I ran into a cop that had a real problem with me,long story short I lost my drivers licence for 1 month Luckly I had just hired a guy that was able to drive my unlicensed ass around(for $10/hr) I'm glad because he has been an asset to my company. We will see if he can handle winter though But my biggest news is I got a Brand new Truck!!! it is my very first new vehicle. It is a 2011 F250, 4x4, XLT, shortbox gasser. It came with 18km!!! I already got 4000km on her & I already love it. Picture of her is below. Now just to decide what I would want for a plow on it, I'm not getting one this year cause, well I'm broke now with the truck payments/insurance.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I should also say, I still got the dodge, but I traded in my 2000 suburban


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Very nice truck! Hang a boss on the front and you will be set, keep the dodge as a backup truck.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*My first skidsteer*

Hello everybody, as winter is rapidly approaching for most of us including myself, I thought it would be in my businesses best interests to invest in a skid steer, so I can service my customers better & quicker, & so I don't have to rely on subs for my loading needs. Here is my 2008 s185, 355hrs. I hope to have the my co. decals on next week. Thumbs Up


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

oooooo 2 speed nice looks well cared for why does it have a license plate?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

randomb0b123;1323942 said:


> oooooo 2 speed nice looks well cared for why does it have a license plate?


Thanks, It has a plate because I have to have one to go on roads, I'm also suppost to have 1 on the front, but the only way I can think to get it on the front is to PL glue it on. They used to have a small utility plate, but now you have to have a full size plate. I also got to figure out a way to attach the "slow moving vehicle" reflective triangle to the back, but I dont want to have to drill holes in engine cover, I dont know of PL glue will hold with all the vibration & weather.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'd just use one of the three bolts that you can see that are allready on the rear door. And use it to hang the smv sign.

Are you still using the dodge to plow then?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

flatlander42;1324345 said:


> I'd just use one of the three bolts that you can see that are allready on the rear door. And use it to hang the smv sign.
> 
> Are you still using the dodge to plow then?


Yes, the dodge is my plow truck untill I have the need & means to get a plow for my ford. I should also say I upgraded & got a new blade for the dodge as well. I'll post pics of the dodge with new plow when I attach onto truck.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Good work on the skid! We found a deal on an S185 and flipped, it was a one speed, the 2 speed will serve you well!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks smokeybacon! I hope it does! I got my decals put on today, heres a pic. I also got my website accross the back.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*new truck plow*

Well I got a new plow for my dodge 1/2 ton. Here is a few pics. We had our first snow, but not enough to use the new plow or skid. It's a upgrade from my old plow.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*new snow bucket*

I also picked up a snow bucket for my bobcat, it's a 74"


----------



## JE_enterprises (Oct 17, 2010)

Seems like you've come far from a little less than a year ago! Good luck this winter!

Oh I'm digging the skid.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

JE_enterprises;1346963 said:


> Seems like you've come far from a little less than a year ago! Good luck this winter!
> 
> Oh I'm digging the skid.


Thanks JE, I have come far! I've worked very hard the last year. I truly believe that if one has common sense, honesty & works hard, most will do alrightThumbs Up


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

put a wideout on that 2011 u should of worked it into the loan on the truck.....


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I'd love to put a wideout on the ford but I got to wait & pay down some debt. Anyway here is a short video on the first day plowing this year, for all you guys that are still waiting to plow. We had 3 plowable snows sofar, but it all melted over the last few days, but it is snowing right now. Enjoy


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*Plowing pics, for those who miss snow*

Here is a few pics, of 1 of my accounts. I didnt think to take a pic untill after I did the first pass. As you can see in the after pic, When I finished It started to snow againThumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*Driveway plow pics*

Here is a few before & after pics of a driveway I actually remembered to take pics of. There was around 12" & of course the hill was ice coved under the snow. Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Here is a few more pics from the same driveway.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*My Dodge pushing snow*

Well we got alot of snow this march, got out a bunch of times. Here is a few pics of my Dodge pushing snow..


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*New trailer*

Well hello guys & gals, I thought I'd share a pic of my new trailer. It should be great in the snow for loading & unloading the Bobcat. It has 2 7000lb torsion axles.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

you arent going to like that dovetail during the winter time, thats a guarentee, when we got our first skidder trailer we bought a tilt deck and thought it was the cats meow in the summer, but during the winter we would have to hit the trailer in 2speed to get up the trailer just a thought


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*Added a spreader too my equitment*

Hello all, as winter is approching I saw a snowex 325 spreader for sale on Facebook (thru a local buy & sell page/group) I looked at & tested it, determined it is in very good shape & bought it. I'm sure it will come in handy at some point during this coming winter & pay for it's self. My ice fighting arsenal is growingThumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*New winter shoes for the ford*

As winter is creeping in around here I thought I would invest in a new set of winter tires for my ford, still no blade for it, but I am activly searching


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

BC Handyman;1498068 said:


> As winter is creeping in around here I thought I would invest in a new set of winter tires for my ford, still no blade for it, but I am activly searching


What kind of plow are you looking for?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

mercer_me;1498087 said:


> What kind of plow are you looking for?


Anything that is 8' newer if not brand new, and will fit my 4800lb front axle rating, So only choices I think I got is a hiniker or blizzard, every other 8' plow is to heavy unless I spend even more to beef up the front end.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*Got a new Plow*

Well I got a new plow for my Ford! It's a 8' Hiniker straight blade. I also got a new strobe for the roof, but it's not installed yet. I think it will do great, a big upgrade, butpayup


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice! Even though almost any 8' plow would have fit, I don't know of one plow that fit your criteria that wouldn't fit. Look at the GMT800 GM 2500HDs, they have 4800lb front ends, or even something lower, and they still plow fine


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

2006Sierra1500;1505144 said:


> Very nice! Even though almost any 8' plow would have fit, I don't know of one plow that fit your criteria that wouldn't fit. Look at the GMT800 GM 2500HDs, they have 4800lb front ends, or even something lower, and they still plow fine


Thanks I think it's nice too, I know most plows could go on it but to keep my warranty in tack I had to stay under 700lbs(including mount) or beef up front end which would cost me even more. Ford would put a heavier plow on but if stuff broke from the weight I would not be covered, and of course they would blame everything on the plow if stuff broke. So I figured screw it & get a 700lb plow & a 8' Hiniker was the plow I chose.

On another note, here is a pic of my mini bar. It is a low profile, shield,code 3 with 10x3 led lights. I hope to have it installed next week.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I thought I should post a pic of the ford with plow on & with snow in pic, so here it is

I'll post more pics in the storm forum


----------



## snowremoval4les (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks good! Great upgrade to the ford!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks! Here is a pic from yesterday's snowfall.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Must plow a lot better than the Dodge...although the F250 is longer...


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Very true, both parts. it's crazy how much of a different feel it is plowing in the ford. Extra length & width is VERY noticable along with the turning radius, but I'm getting used to it.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*First Video of Ford Plowing*

Hello all, I got a video of the Ford in action with the Hiniker blade on.Thumbs Up
Anyone else plow this weekend?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I had time today to make a video & put it on youtube. Since I don't want to sit here all day doing paperwork untill Alaska gold comes onThumbs Up Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Well thought I'd post a pic of my newest piece of equipment. It's a 2012 toro 621qze single stage blower. I'll prob use it on heavy snowfall days only. Reason I got it is cause it was 65% off !!! brand new never used. Keep in mind though they are crazy expensive here compared to USA or Eastern Canada. Never having owned a single stage blower, I think this is a good one. Yes? No?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

550.00.cnd?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

yes canadian $399 i payed, reg $800-900


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

taxes included I'll say on those prices.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Those powerclears are machines. Awesome deal on that too. You definately wont regret it.

I used mine to clear 4" of cement today.

One tip tho, be nice to the starter rope its a btard to repair. Not a quick on site fix by any means.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

potskie;1610550 said:


> Those powerclears are machines. Awesome deal on that too. You definately wont regret it.
> 
> I used mine to clear 4" of cement today.
> 
> One tip tho, be nice to the starter rope its a btard to repair. Not a quick on site fix by any means.


Good to know, it has the electric start option but I'll always be using the rope at customers house. I did research to find the machine I wanted, & I decided this is the one I wanted, when I saw price I said no way I'll pay that, then found this at the local HD on clearance. I didn't want a big 2 stage that weighs a ton & takes up all the room, I wanted the lightest but most powerfull/capable single stage. Now all I need is some more snow to test it out.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Good to see someone putting all the hard work to reach their goals! Everything is looking great! Good luck to you!!!!!!


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

BC Handyman;1610671 said:


> Good to know, it has the electric start option but I'll always be using the rope at customers house. I did research to find the machine I wanted, & I decided this is the one I wanted, when I saw price I said no way I'll pay that, then found this at the local HD on clearance. I didn't want a big 2 stage that weighs a ton & takes up all the room, I wanted the lightest but most powerfull/capable single stage. Now all I need is some more snow to test it out.


That's just it. They are small enough and light enough that one guy can lift it all night and Not feel abused. Yet still capable of doing the job. 
I noticed yours is the 4 stroke id love to hear you thoughts on the noise level. Mines the older 2 stroke and LOUD.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow, good find on the toro - so you got it for 50% off?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

hardwoodcd;1610910 said:


> Good to see someone putting all the hard work to reach their goals! Everything is looking great! Good luck to you!!!!!!


Thank you! This thread is a great reminder to me of my growth.



potskie;1611267 said:


> That's just it. They are small enough and light enough that one guy can lift it all night and Not feel abused. Yet still capable of doing the job.
> I noticed yours is the 4 stroke id love to hear you thoughts on the noise level. Mines the older 2 stroke and LOUD.


I'll let you know for sure when I get it going, I'll see what the decimal reading is.



scott3430;1611296 said:


> Wow, good find on the toro - so you got it for 50% off?


Basicly, it was a little more then 60% off reg full price, & 50% off their already on sale price.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Here is a pic of my newest piece of equipment, an enclosed trailer.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Got my new trailer logo'd up, only a few small decals to put on. Looks good I think but not cheap though! How you think it turned out? Kinda want the word Handyman a little taller.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks great. It's been fun watching your business grow.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks!!! It's nice to hear that, I'm off to this years Rotary auction, my $50 off snow removal certificate is 4th item so I dont want to miss it! I'll let you guys know How much $ it raised


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

So cause I said I would, I raised $25 for my $50off snow removal & $29 for my $40 off labour certificates for my local rotary club & community


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I decided I need wings, box ends, something to help with my long push sites while using my ford/hiniker, so I did just that....got something. It should be getting shipped tonight on the greyhound. I'll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I got me a new walk behind spreader, it has a 125lb capacity, screen, deflectors, cover, even has 2 wheels, all the bells and whistles :whistling:


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

2 wheels? Talk about splurging Thumbs Up


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

BC: I had one of those spreaders. Horrible when trying to spread salt. The built in auger was no match for the stuck together salt. Might be good for spreading other materials. The trailer looks nice!!!

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Ya, I bet no match for stuck together salt, I'll be using it for a melt/salt/calcium mix I make & also straight melt. None of it clumps unless you leave a bucket of it open all year in a partly open carport(ya it's words of experiance)
Main thing was to have a high flow hole, and to get it now. I got it from acklands grainger, for a pretty good price.(free overnight shipping) I have yet to test it so I hope it works for my mix, but I'm sure it will for melt.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

*I got wings*

I have used the spreader now & can say it works all right so far. Well I finally got my box ends for my plow, I like they are not very deep so I dont have to worry about bending them or backdraging with them on, they will come in handy on a few accounts, I do got to widen the hole where the clip goes through on 1 wing as it is not lined up perfectly like the other side. Cant wait to see how much they will help. Now I just need snow.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Well since it's almost christmas I thought the bobcat needed something, besides I dont have one & I dont want to be buying a new snow bucket any time soon, I bought a cutting edge from my bobcat dealer. it's reversable & heavy, it also came with overpriced bolts. Guess I'm bolting on a cutting edge sometime in the next few days.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BC Handyman;1687404 said:


> Well since it's almost christmas I thought the bobcat needed something, besides I dont have one & I dont want to be buying a new snow bucket any time soon, I bought a cutting edge from my bobcat dealer. it's reversable & heavy, it also came with overpriced bolts. Guess I'm bolting on a cutting edge sometime in the next few days.


Another cost of doing bizz, don't you just love it...Thumbs Up


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

How much per bolt? Have you tried to match up used grader blade on my 943 that is what i use and it works fine and i like the free thing. Did you have to put the spreader together or was it ready to go when you picked it up?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

ya I hade to put it together, the side flaps & frame were together, I had to put wheels,handle & flow control & that cross support.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

It is in my shop tomorrow's project, glad you pointed it out saved me a Borden compared to what I was going to buy. How much for the bolts to much I bet.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

they charged me just over $2.50 per bolt & just over $1.50 per nut


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

BC Handyman;1687578 said:


> they charged me just over $2.50 per bolt & just over $1.50 per nut


So it not just me, then people ask why do you charge what you do.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BC Handyman;1687404 said:


> Well since it's almost christmas I thought the bobcat needed something, .


Curious as to the cost of that replacement blade. ?

I don't own a bobcat, but looking forwards to having to maintain one..


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge;1687692 said:


> Curious as to the cost of that replacement blade. ?
> 
> I don't own a bobcat, but looking forwards to having to maintain one..


lol, well don't worry, when you get one, you will have plenty to maintain.
cutting edge was almost $350, plus nuts & bolts


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BC Handyman;1687750 said:


> lol, well don't worry, when you get one, you will have plenty to maintain.
> cutting edge was almost $350, plus nuts & bolts


What is the average life of a cutting edge?

Is it in hours the machine is used, or does it vary depending on whether you're scraping tarmac, or just running dirt ?

Silly question.... I think I just answered it myself.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

We will see how long it lasts, by the look of it I'd say 2 years each side, so 4 years... One thing I do know is getting those bolts off in 2 years to flip it will be fun, so much fun I'll prob pay bobcat to do it.
Running dirt? you been watching gold shows? it's a snow bucket.....take that back, show me the paydirt & it will move mountains...through a wash plant


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BC Handyman;1688528 said:


> We will see how long it lasts, by the look of it I'd say 2 years each side, so 4 years... One thing I do know is getting those bolts off in 2 years to flip it will be fun, so much fun I'll prob pay bobcat to do it.
> Running dirt? you been watching gold shows? it's a snow bucket.....take that back, show me the paydirt & it will move mountains...through a wash plant


You should remove the bolts, trim them back so the just barely protrude from the nut and install after lathering up the threads with anti-seize. You'll be amazed how easy it'll be to remove the bolts when that time comes, plus you can re-use the bolts.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Hmmmm, where do I get anti seize? lordco or napa? is it expensive? how should I cut the bolts without buggering up the threads? I've only ever cut small bolts & I was able to rethread them with the nut by forcing the nut through, this is alot bigger of a bolt, I got alot of tools but not sure I got the right ones to do this.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

I get about 500 hour a side, I put mine on with loc-tite and a 1/2 impact and still on the walk around find the odd loose one. When it comes time to change I cut them either with a Zip disk or next time I will use my new oxy/acetelyne torch (found flaming good deal) I prefer torch easier to make nice cut. Check out used grader blade,it is cheap and does the job.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I will be watching for a used grader blade, I was thinking i might have to just cut them off, since I dont own a torch, 500 hr a side, awesome info, they should last longer then I thought. Ya it funny how bolts can get loose when they were on there tight, I found a missing cutting edge bolt this year after 2nd plowing. 
I might look into anti seize & trimming the bolts, but I'll wait to get the master fabricators/mongo(Buff) opinion. lol bugging you Buff, I dont think you a mongo, just a guy thats abnomally big


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BC Handyman;1688612 said:


> Hmmmm, where do I get anti seize? lordco or napa? is it expensive? how should I cut the bolts without buggering up the threads? I've only ever cut small bolts & I was able to rethread them with the nut by forcing the nut through, this is alot bigger of a bolt, I got alot of tools but not sure I got the right ones to do this.


Anti-Seize is $5-6 for a small tube about the size of a small traveler size tube of tooth paste. Any Auto parts store should have it and Permatex is the brand I've been finding, it's a copper based paste that has the consistency of Grease. http://www.permatex.com/products-2/...ti-seize/permatex-anti-seize-lubricant-detail It works great on bolts that see heat and exposed to corrosion. I use this stuff on just about everything, lug nuts, plow cutting edge bolts, plow bolts, spreader bolts, etc....... and it's well worth it. 
To trim the bolts I'd take a paint marker or Sharpie to strike a line, remove the bolt and cut with a cut off wheel on a 4" 90* hand grinder, I think you have a Rigid? To clean the threads up I have a bench grinder but a flapper wheel on the hand grinder works too. Just make sure when you're cleaning up the threads you pull the burr towards the center of the blot, this way you won't have to chase the threads with a die or thread file. (see BS diagram below)

Providing the nut is a locking nock and is torqued properly loc-tite shouldn't be needed.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

If they are the stock one I get from Bobcat they're just regular nuts no locking.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Chineau;1688624 said:


> If they are the stock one I get from Bobcat they're just regular nuts no locking.


Do they have split/locking washers, if so they're as effective as a locking nut. If not I'd put split/locking washer on, they'll a heck of alot cheaper than locking nutz.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

BUFF;1688621 said:


> Anti-Seize is $5-6 for a small tube about the size of a small traveler size tube of tooth paste. Any Auto parts store should have it and Permatex is the brand I've been finding, it's a copper based paste that has the consistency of Grease. http://www.permatex.com/products-2/...ti-seize/permatex-anti-seize-lubricant-detail It works great on bolts that see heat and exposed to corrosion. I use this stuff on just about everything, lug nuts, plow cutting edge bolts, plow bolts, spreader bolts, etc....... and it's well worth it.
> To trim the bolts I'd take a paint marker or Sharpie to strike a line, remove the bolt and cut with a cut off wheel on a 4" 90* hand grinder, I think you have a Rigid? To clean the threads up I have a bench grinder but a flapper wheel on the hand grinder works too. Just make sure when you're cleaning up the threads you pull the burr towards the center of the blot, this way you won't have to chase the threads with a die or thread file. (see BS diagram below)
> 
> Providing the nut is a locking nock and is torqued properly loc-tite shouldn't be needed.


Chineau: yes they were the bobcat ones(even came in bobcat packaging lol)

ahhh good info buff, yes I've seen that brand at lorco, so I'm sure they got it. I got a few hand grinders & flapper, wire brush wheels so I got the equipment, no bench grinder, but im sure I could rig something up or stick the bolt in a bench vise I got. sounds like a good summer project


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Here is a pic of my truck & plow


----------



## orinicklawncare (Nov 10, 2011)

BC Handyman;1688612 said:


> Hmmmm, where do I get anti seize? lordco or napa? is it expensive? how should I cut the bolts without buggering up the threads? I've only ever cut small bolts & I was able to rethread them with the nut by forcing the nut through, this is alot bigger of a bolt, I got alot of tools but not sure I got the right ones to do this.


Just use a torch (even a propane) and get the nuts red and they will come right off with an impact or a ratchet.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BC Handyman;1743140 said:


> Here is a pic of my truck & plow


Looks like a photo op after a slip and fall.:laughing:


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

It's the last thing that ground squirrel saw.
Well I added to my snow equipment yesterday, I ordered a 2nd back up buddy & bought another toro powerclear snowblower, this one is smaller then my other, good thing about that is it weighs less, so I'll be able to lift it into my truck easier. 
This blower is a 518ZE, I got it cause a gal returned it after buying it as a christmas gift to her hubby so he could blow the frozen city plow truck burms:laughing: The sales women told her that that's not the right machine & it won't work for that, she said pfff, hubby will love it......christmas morn comes, hubby opens box & laughs at wife I was told, never even bothered to take it out of box, just told wife to return it:salute: Within minutes I got the call that one was returned so bought it at 15% off cause it was a return


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BC Handyman;1914915 said:


> This blower is a 518ZE,


Good for what depth snows ?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Good, and what it will do if your patiant enough to let it do it's thing are 2 diff things, Honestly I'm not positive since this one is diff then my other, but from what I've heard its not alot diff.(mainly: smaller clearing path & engine size) With that all said I'd say is "good" for 2"-8" snows. It says and prob will do 12", but I know that would be slow going with this machine.


----------

